# H5 Oak Laminated Sling



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, have just received my H5 Oak laminated sling from Eggy22 (Nick) in the UK. The sling is very well made with a simple but elegant design - shoots great and for the money is good value indeed. I am sure will provide some pics to convey the actual design. Cheers.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks For the thumbs up, glad your happy with it.




  








H5 Oak Laminate




__
eggy22


__
Oct 4, 2013


__
2



H5 Oak laminate .
9mm birch ply core with Oak faces and a Brass lined Lanyard hole.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A cool shooter from eggy22, have a good shot :thumbsup:


----------

